# Rocky Patel Fusion Double M Torpedo Cigar Review - Switch hitter



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is my first review...

I'm still a noob cigar smoker, but I'm fond of maduros and the RP brand. This particular stick was a tight draw but ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Fusion Double M Torpedo Cigar Review - Switch hitter


----------

